# urine licking/teeth chattering



## sleachy (Aug 10, 2001)

I think we have all seen it...male dogs licking urine, chattering their teeth, drooling, and the muscle on top of their heads flexing. Anyone ever seen a female dog do this?? My girl has always been a urine licker (charter member of Urine Lickers Anonymous) but yesterday, she actually did the whole drooling, teeth chattering routine!


----------



## DSudd (Sep 22, 2006)

Rocky does the urine licking thing, if I dont catch him first. A leave it or a hhmmm is enough of a correction. I am not sure what the other stuff is, and I dont think I have ever noticed this.


----------



## CampPappy (Sep 10, 2007)

Isn't that a weird behavior? I've seen it many times and never undertood it. My female GSD mix from years ago did it and my female Gretchen used to do it. I've only seen Axl do it once or twice.

Would love to know what it's all about! Is it like...brain freeze....or smelling horseradish that burns your sinuses?


----------



## Brightelf (Sep 5, 2001)

This is like peeking into somebody's Blackberry and getting all the cool personal info! Dogs expose that Jacobsen's organ, and analyze the health, status, and general woofyness of the dog who piddled before them. The chattering teeth, wrinkly head, licking, is all part of the processing of info. Might just be ho-hum info they get, might be red-hot, juicy scandal!


----------



## SunCzarina (Nov 24, 2000)

> Originally Posted By: BrightelfMight just be ho-hum info they get, might be red-hot, juicy scandal!










Patti, you are so funny!

I never noticed Morgan doing the teeth chattering thing but she does stop and sniff other dogs piddles. Occasionally, she cocks her head and pees on it - must be a scandal she's found becuase she hardly ever pees outside the yard and certainly never poops.

I put a stop to licking it along time ago. That's nasty and just not acceptable! She's a german shepherd and held to a higher standard!!!


----------



## Brightelf (Sep 5, 2001)

Jenn, I think when she pees on top of some of them, she is adding her post to the doggy forum.







First she reads the blog....


----------



## SunCzarina (Nov 24, 2000)

I dunno but she always looks annoyed when she does it!


----------



## Brightelf (Sep 5, 2001)

Well!!LOL! Maybe she got flamed! Or, maybe she had to flame someone else! GSDs can have strong opinions! ROFL


----------



## DSudd (Sep 22, 2006)

LOL going after another dog is marking. I dont approve of the licking either. Cant quite figure out how a dog can lick pee and immediately run to you and want to lick your face. UM No LOL I also correct Rocky when he decided he needs to clean other "personal" areas. 

I am sure he does not understand why he is NOT allowed to lick my face. LOL


----------



## SunCzarina (Nov 24, 2000)

Maybe she's calling the yellow lab a fatcow or saying you're not so pretty to the female shepherd 2 blocks over - she'll pee on that girl's lawn if I let her near it. She's such a mean girl.


----------



## ninhar (Mar 22, 2003)

> Quote:I think we have all seen it...


No, not even with my fosters who have all been males. EWWW.


----------



## geokon_2000 (Jan 25, 2005)

I've got 2 licky chatter droolers! Gross! I don't correct them though. It's just doggie behavior. I just try not to look when they do it!


----------



## galadybug (Dec 15, 2005)

We call it PEE-Mail at our house!! Its real popular with my male mutt as well as Miss Lady. Not being a dog their enthusiasm for it makes me turn







! 

The daily routine of PEE-Mail depends on which "mail" needs a response. IF Smokey wants a response to his marks he pees low so that Lady can pee on top and/or near Smokeys pee-mail. Lady is more particular - She is a LADY and only sniffs Pee-mail no licking!

If Lady leaves the pee-mail then Smokey being the mutt has to first lick Lady's message which causes instant foamy teeth chatter and drool. While Smokey has the drool thing is still going on he will pee on top of Lady's Pee-mail!

I sometimes wonder what messages dogs share via pee!


----------



## DSudd (Sep 22, 2006)

LOL I would love to know what they are thinking and why they lick pee.

The marking is understandable. Rocky always sniffs out and marks Apollos spot.


----------



## Foo Lyn Roo (May 16, 2007)

Ohhhhh so that's what Echo is doing!
After Indigo squats he goes after her spot like a crack addict.
LOL


----------



## littledmc17 (Apr 9, 2008)

thank you I thought Brady was a disgusting dog
I feel better knowing he isn't the only pee licker


----------

